# I couldnt resist...



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

Check It!
Only 66K...very excited about this car! Any tips or tricks from enthusiasts would be appreciated! = )
































Now to my first question of many...
1. Does anyone have a side view mirror adjuster switch (the one by the e-brake) that they want to sell? The one in this car is broken.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nice! wish i had a 6speed!
a little tip is that the allroad/a6 forums on audizine.com and quattroworld.com are far more active than here.


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*

thank you sir...ill be sure to check them out...
...i must admit i am a vw guy through and through but i am super excited to be rollin the audi...its an amazing car!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wide_mk1)*

here is an old pic of my old a/r wheels were sold and made it onto another local allroad. very fun cars. miss mine.... it was also a 6speed car


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: I couldnt resist... (wide_mk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wide_mk1* »_1. Does anyone have a side view mirror adjuster switch (the one by the e-brake) that they want to sell? The one in this car is broken.


New at genuinevwaudiparts dot com is $53.28
http://www.genuinevwaudiparts....gid=0
I do know of a used one, but not sure if the guy is to that point of disassembly yet.
Ok,,,,,,, so your first mod will be H-sports and Summit Racing has them for $350 shipped. These front and rear sway bars will really flatten this thing out.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: I couldnt resist... (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_
Ok,,,,,,, so your first mod will be H-sports and Summit Racing has them for $350 shipped. These front and rear sway bars will really flatten this thing out.

h-sports and set the rear to stiff.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: I couldnt resist... (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_
h-sports and set the rear to stiff. 

Yes.
I wonder what Rob did with those wheels when he got rid of his ar, which I originally thought the whole car was yours.
My uncle has owned three places on that lake. First on the east side just north of the bridge that runs across the marsh, he didn't like having to cross the road to the boathouse. Second, on the north shoreline, oh about six or so houses around the corner leading into the town cove. Last, back to the east shoreline but deep in the town cove, about 10 or so houses south of the town launch.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: I couldnt resist... (eurocars)*

we was looking for stock wheels before he got rid of it... not sure what ever happened with them. i had thoughts of buying them back.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: I couldnt resist... (a2lowvw)*

Rob ended up trading the car in with the wheels on it. The tranny was about to go and he didn't have time to find a set of stockies for it.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: I couldnt resist... (Capt. Obvious)*

He traded it in at University Audi right? I think I remember seeing it there one day.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: I couldnt resist... (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Rob ended up trading the car in with the wheels on it. The tranny was about to go and he didn't have time to find a set of stockies for it.









Too bad he didn't call me, I have a couple sets of twins. One with my nokians on them and the other with new Falken 512's. The 512's are dismounted and I am about to do some painting and such on the wheels. I remember when he was going through that nightmare.
Once complete I will have a set for winter, a set for fall/spring and my summer setup.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: I couldnt resist... (eurocars)*

How often is a 6 speed around? Pretty rare? I might be picking one up since I miss my B5 S4 and came across a good deal on one of these beauties


----------



## dubhuman (Mar 25, 2009)

nice find, i've had the quatrro itch since i traded mine in.
needless to say i'm looking for another...


----------

